# Do not order from USAHotStuff.com.



## justsaiyan (Mar 21, 2015)

To start off, the site already looks very fishy with all of the odd misspellings and bad punctuation. I only decided to buy from them due to the site being listed on ShopTemp. After submitting my order for purchase of the Gateway 3DS, which was listed at a specific price of $74.09 after tax at the time, they quickly authorized my order, which I was happy about at the time. Fast forward 2-3 days later, I log onto my bank account's site to check charges and the like, and notice a charge of over $80 coming from Beijing, of all places. For a site that touts itself as shipping from the US, you would think that you would not see a charge outside of the country, as well as a larger charge than was agreed upon initially. Not only was that a thing, but also an additional international charge of $2.99 was added as well. I quickly submitted a ticket to the site asking for some explanation as to why I was overcharged past the agreed upon amount as well as getting an international charge for what I thought was an American seller and what was agreed upon in the confirmation email/purchase receipt. My response came back 3 days later using the excuse of them using a Chinese account for their transactions. I told them I was unhappy about this and that I wanted to be charged the correct amount I agreed upon and I have not received a response yet. That was over 7 days ago. According to the tracking information, I am supposed to be receiving my flashcart today and I will update this post if there is any other mishaps upon that happening. The only reason I have not done a chargeback or filed for return as I may possibly be losing money anyways from the return process and who knows what other bs I will have to go through and how long that will take. A ~$14+ loss on a product is not huge obviously, but it's the gall of the matter. Just because it might not matter to me financially won't mean that it won't to some other person who specifically has the amount they AGREED UPON when purchasing the item in their bank account, then resulting in overdraft fees and all that nonsense. This entire matter was so ridiculous to me that I created an account here finally just to warn others who might be wanting to jump onto the 3DS flashcart wagon while it's hot and are scouting for potential sites.

tldr; Don't buy from this site, you will get international charges and overcharged for the initial product and they will try to justify overcharging you for products and ignore correspondence.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Mar 22, 2015)

You do know that nearly all vendor's payment processors are not located in the US. That means you are getting dinged for international fees on your card and exchange rate fees.

The US, UK, Japan, and a few other countries are HOSTILE to vendors, payment processors and the like due to IP agreements, treaties, and laws in certain goods like flashcarts.


Welcome to your first international order.


----------



## justsaiyan (Mar 22, 2015)

No, I did not know that, especially with a site named 'USAhotstuff' along with 'US' and 'USA' branded everywhere and no prior warning of exchange rate/international fees anywhere on the site.

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Mar 23, 2015)

You live in a country where you can buy a product that looks american, but has a sticker that says made in china for example. US or USA on something doesn't mean anything, even in a name of a site.

Bare that in mind the next time you try and buy something online next time. It might help you to realize what shows up on your credit card statement.


----------



## hyperhouse91 (Feb 1, 2016)

While some have had a good experience with USAHotStuff.com mine was the opposite. Never received my order. So I contacted customer service and they said a refund would be given--well, that never happened, as well.

Be cautious when dealing with them.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 1, 2016)

hyperhouse91 said:


> While some have had a good experience with USAHotStuff.com mine was the opposite. Never received my order. So I contacted customer service and they said a refund would be given--well, that never happened, as well.
> 
> Be cautious when dealing with them.


Send them another email and if you don't get a response contact Costello as he's the owner of ShopTemp.
I had a similar experience with a site called R4town which was also listed on ShopTemp, they never shipped the product and they didn't respond to my emails. So I told Costello about it, he got ahold of them and shortly later I received an email from them apologizing profusely saying they would refund me and asking me to please not get them banned from ShopTemp. I received the refund a couple of days later.
Vendors care about being listed there since it's good advertisement for them, so they'll provide you with a lot better service if they're worried they might be removed from it.


----------

